# Nearest bar to Abu Dhabi Airport....



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

What it says ^^^^

Where's the nearest?

Thanks

(And is there a bar inside the airport before passport control????)


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

there should be a bar in abu dhabi airport hotel!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Nope........



> Located in T1 transit, on the right side just after the Departure Immigration Hall, the airport hotel offers 40 rooms, a business centre, a health club with gymnasium, jacuzzi & sauna and a children's play area.


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Raha Beach Hotel is about 5 min away, probably 20 to get back though,  happy drinking


----------



## titirangi (Aug 14, 2008)

take your togs, they have a bar in the pool at raha hotel.


----------



## levlinm (Jun 20, 2009)

mayotom said:


> Raha Beach Hotel is about 5 min away, probably 20 to get back though,  happy drinking


1 hour if there is traffic...=)


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

titirangi said:


> take your togs, they have a bar in the pool at raha hotel.


Me in speedos....

Hold that thought!!!


----------



## levlinm (Jun 20, 2009)

andy capp said:


> me in speedos....
> 
> Hold that thought!!!


no thank you ...!!


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

levlinm said:


> 1 hour if there is traffic...=)


well if you are leaving the Raha beach hotel and you see traffic on the other side of the road, you would have to be pure stupid to drive into it. Just go the main airport road will only take an extra 5 min.

Shortest route is not always the best route


----------



## titirangi (Aug 14, 2008)

No budgie smugglers please.


----------



## shanvaz (Jul 20, 2009)

Just 2mins from Abu Dhabi Airport is "Al Ghazal Golf Club" open for all enjoy the bar!!


----------

